# Is Small Getting Better?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I ran across this is my internet travels today. For such a small amp, I was impressed, especially for the price tag of $60.00. Something like this might cause me to keep my 5th Avenue in my office. Your thoughts?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/blackstar-fly-3w-guitar-combo-amp

[video=youtube;dffjMOOudk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dffjMOOudk0[/video]

[video=youtube;_mDu4f_qyEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mDu4f_qyEQ[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i think companies are coming to the realization that many players dont gig out and need something manageable for living situations that involve neighbors. there is definitely a market for this stuff


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hook this baby up to a 4 x 12 cab and you're all set.


----------



## JPitt (Mar 3, 2010)

This sounds pretty great! Will have to try one of these out the whenever I come across one. For $60 it's a no-brainer if they actually sound THAT good in person. 

I have to admit, I was also very impressed with the Yamaha THR series. They're definitely worth looking at. I've come so close to getting one to just keep in the living room for a quick jam. Certainly loud enough to keep up with an acoustic and the tone was pretty spectacular. The THR10 classic was especially great sounding (but they're over $300 new). 

Thanks for the share!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not better, just more convenient. I may just have to fire up my 5w Epi Valve Jr after reading this post. I bought it off Ebay a few years ago when our guitar player back then used it to record a song. I was so impressed with the sound he got out of it hooked up to a 12" cab with a Greenback speaker and TS9 Tube Screamer, I went out bought the same thing. Problem was, I couldn't play like him.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks very interesting. I'm dropping by Fleetsound to see if they have it.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

the Blackstar amp sounds good but my Traynor Quaterhorse does all of that and then some for not that much more money.

G.
https://www.long-mcquade.com/45710/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Traynor/Quarterhorse_25_Watt_Amp.htm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> the Blackstar amp sounds good but my Traynor Quaterhorse does all of that and then some for not that much more money.
> 
> G.
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/45710/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Traynor/Quarterhorse_25_Watt_Amp.htm


Those are two different animals. First of all 5W vs 25W are two totally different animals.

- - - Updated - - -



Guitar101 said:


> Not better, just more convenient. I may just have to fire up my 5w Epi Valve Jr after reading this post. I bought it off Ebay a few years ago when our guitar player back then used it to record a song. I was so impressed with the sound he got out of it hooked up to a 12" cab with a Greenback speaker and TS9 Tube Screamer, I went out bought the same thing. Problem was, I couldn't play like him.


I already have something like the Valve Jr. and it would be so much louder than the Fly. I thought it would be a great little amp for jamming with a friend at home or in an office or some other smaller room.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

After a bit of thinking, except for the speaker, I'll be using it the same way I use my Palmer Pocket Amp. So I decided not to go for it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

JPitt said:


> I have to admit, I was also very impressed with the Yamaha THR series. They're definitely worth looking at.
> 
> Thanks for the share!


Buddy got one for xmas ... Looks like they are pretty versatile too.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> the Blackstar amp sounds good but my Traynor Quaterhorse does all of that and then some for not that much more money.
> 
> G.
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/45710/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Traynor/Quarterhorse_25_Watt_Amp.htm


Probably the SAME price after you buy the 9v adaptor sold separately. (The QH comes with it)
http://www.amazon.ca/Blackstar-FLY-...TF8&qid=1420852453&sr=8-11&keywords=blackstar

As for the Yamaha, it sounded great on the youtube demos, but not so great in store (or not-so great to me). I wonder if the blackstar will be similar when operating through the speaker


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I tried a bunch of 20w amps over years from vox to Blackstar, Egnater, Fender and for live playing, they just didn't cut it. For home use or rehearsals, they were fine though.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LydianGuitars said:


> I tried a bunch of 20w amps over years from vox to Blackstar, Egnater, Fender and for live playing, they just didn't cut it. For home use or rehearsals, they were fine though.


Just curious, what kind of music do you play? You're saying a Fender DRRI won't cut it for live playing?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I've seen people write that an AC-30 is barely loud enough to hear over a drummer.
> 
> That's a statement I can't relate to in any way.


I've played in really loud bands where my ears ring after playing and I've never had any issue being heard using a DRRI or a Peavey Classic 30. Yeah I've played through a Twin but I've never had it past 3.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

LydianGuitars said:


> I tried a bunch of 20w amps over years from vox to Blackstar, Egnater, Fender and for live playing, they just didn't cut it. For home use or rehearsals, they were fine though.


Yes, but the purpose of these miro amps is for bedroom level playing. Hell, I want to keep one in my office or go to the park at lunch (just not right now...)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LydianGuitars said:


> I tried a bunch of 20w amps over years from vox to Blackstar, Egnater, Fender and for live playing, they just didn't cut it. For home use or rehearsals, they were fine though.


A 20W tube amp at home? I have a 5W Kustom Defender with a 1 x 12 cab and even at 3 I have to turn down the volume on my guitar. It is just way too loud. I couldn't imagine what 20W cranked a bit would be like in a home setting unless the home was 8000 sq. ft.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Chito said:


> Just curious, what kind of music do you play? You're saying a Fender DRRI won't cut it for live playing?


I tried those amps in various rock bands, from Hard Rock to Prog to Metal. When You crank up those amps, live with a loud drummer, bass amp on stage and keys you start to lose definition and have no clean headroom.

That being said, the Orange Tiny terror impressed me. What a great little amp. I played that thing dimed and it sounded great but forget about getting a clean tone


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LydianGuitars said:


> I tried those amps in various rock bands, from Hard Rock to Prog to Metal. When You crank up those amps, live with a loud drummer, bass amp on stage and keys you start to lose definition and have no clean headroom.
> 
> That being said, the Orange Tiny terror impressed me. What a great little amp. I played that thing dimed and it sounded great but forget about getting a clean tone


Well then you can't say a blanket statement that anyone can't play a 20 watt amp in a live situation. You just said, the music you play requires that everything has to be dimed. Well not everyone who plays live needs to crank their amps like you do. If that's the case, everyone of us will be deaf. LOL

Sorry for derailing the thread.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Chito said:


> Well then you can't say a blanket statement that anyone can't play a 20 watt amp in a live situation. You just said, the music you play requires that everything has to be dimed. Well not everyone who plays live needs to crank their amps like you do. If that's the case, everyone of us will be deaf. LOL
> 
> Sorry for derailing the thread.


Huh? Where did I state that "anyone can't play a 20 watt amp in a live situation"? Also, I didn't state that "the music you play requires that everything has to be dimed". 
:sSig_Idontgetit:


I was stating my personal experience with the smaller amps I tried.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LydianGuitars said:


> I was stating my personal experience with the smaller amps I tried.


It's all good. I guess I misunderstood your earlier statement.

Again to the OP, sorry for the derail.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

It does seem that smaller is getting better! That little Fly 3 does sound quite good and has set a new benchmark for mini SS amps.
I can see myself owning one. Not sure why, as I have no need. It's just.....Neat.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

i jump from my iMac Garageband to my LSS at 5W. I don't see the need for anything in between. Garageband is a great little amp, with more features than I'll even discover in the rest of my time with it.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

It's been a few months. I'm wondering if the FLY 3 owners are still enjoying it? I'm considering picking the stereo set up myself.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you just want something small & very portable--it's not a bad idea.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

To me, that amp doesn't sound good at all - even for something small and $60. I'd have to listen to it in person.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> A 20W tube amp at home? I have a 5W Kustom Defender with a 1 x 12 cab and even at 3 I have to turn down the volume on my guitar. It is just way too loud. I couldn't imagine what 20W cranked a bit would be like in a home setting unless the home was 8000 sq. ft.


First, the difference in volume between a cranked 5w and a cranked 20w amp is pretty minimal (assuming speakers of similar size and efficiency). Second, who says you need to crank the 20w amp? When I use my 22w Deluxe Reverb at home, it's not turned up all that loud- just like your Blackstar, it doesn't need to be. But if I'm jamming with friends, yeah, it tends to get cranked a bit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't know if smaller is getting better, but in a general sense I believe the market is filling certain requirements better. Almost every niche gets filled with something decent.

My smallest are two Trainer Quarterhorses, a YCV20 (tubes, can be very loud), and a DG30 (solid state, not very loud, okay fx). The YCV20 is giggable for my purposes sometimes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> I don't know if smaller is getting better, but in a general sense I believe the market is filling certain requirements better. Almost every niche gets filled with something decent.
> 
> My smallest are two Trainer Quarterhorses, a YCV20 (tubes, can be very loud), and a DG30 (solid state, not very loud, okay fx). The YCV20 is giggable for my purposes sometimes.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


i think that's important to note. there is a fair spread out there right now, and maybe for the last....3 yrs or so? i suppose it makes it easier/cheaper for the manufacturer to target specific needs, and works for the customer too. when i think of what's available now, vs. when i was a kid skipping lunches to save for my first electric rig. relative cost is way down, quality and content is way up. win for us.



the thing that makes me suspicious is neither video does much chording. and none at all when the gain is on. the single note runs and double stop bends are cool and all, but they rely more on your technique than the tone from the amp. it would have been nice to hear some more chording. 
also, you don't know what they do to the signal after it comes through the mic. the mic that hears better than you can - and is inches from the speaker. 
my instinct is to poo-poo them because of the speaker being small. but i can't because the pod gx i play through my monitors, and they sound not bad considering. blackstar makes cool stuff afaik. i haven't heard any complaints, and i don't see them on kijii very often. i guess people buying them are keeping them. i like that they use delay instead of reverb. that's what i do anyhow.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Is small really getting better?
I'm not so sure. 

What could possibly sound better than a late 50s narrow panel tweed Champ?
Certainly nothing I've heard or tried in the past couple of decades let alone the past couple of years. 

5 watts. 
1 knob. 
Pure heaven. 

Clone kits abound. 
No need to buy vintage. 

My two cents.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I would love a small, really portable amp but I have yet to play one that I really like. I see tons of recommendations for amps with the disclaimer that they _could really use a speaker (and tube) swap_. So you spend a few hundred on the amp, spend $100 on a new speaker, possibly pay someone to install it, swap the tubes for something decent. And in the end you still have a cheap amp with an MDF cab, tubes, controls and switches attached directly to a thin PCB, etc.

I have yet to play a Swart. I suppose they could be the ticket to a good sounding amp that's built right but of course they cost $1K and up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It was certainly a one trick pony, but my first amp, an Harmony single channel single volume control tube amp had gobs of tone at very low volume when the original speaker was replaced...at least that's how I remember it. 

I wonder how many of those things are still around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I love mine. I bought with the optional extension speaker. The set up is dead easy and you play tunes and jam along or just plug in to play and listen to tunes. Batteries or from the mains for power. Its got delay and clean and overdrive channel. For a mini practice amp I love it. And so does my wife and neighbours. Oh yeah, its got a headphone plug the shuts off the speaker.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

pattste said:


> I would love a small, really portable amp but I have yet to play one that I really like. I see tons of recommendations for amps with the disclaimer that they _could really use a speaker (and tube) swap_. So you spend a few hundred on the amp, spend $100 on a new speaker, possibly pay someone to install it, swap the tubes for something decent. And in the end you still have a cheap amp with an MDF cab, tubes, controls and switches attached directly to a thin PCB, etc.
> 
> I have yet to play a Swart. I suppose they could be the ticket to a good sounding amp that's built right but of course they cost $1K and up.


try a vht. sure it's chinese. but it's a hand wired tube amp none the less. and there are tons of mods for them, if that's your thing. the combos come in a nice cab, but i like getting the head and putting it on a cab. i can use the same cab and switch out heads if i want to. so far, i've had the classic 18 1x12 combo, and the special 6 head. both amps are an insane value. used is even better when you can find them.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

portable and proven since the 70's
classic, iconic, cute, churchy or crunchy...
the pignose 7-100!

http://miniampreviews.com/pignose-amp-review/


----------

